# [dosbox]Message d'erreur SDL au lancement [resolu]

## BENJI

J'ai voulu essayer dosbox pour rejouer avec de vieux jeux dos.

Au premier lancement voilà le message d'erreur que je me prend

```
$ dosbox

DOSBox version 0.72

Copyright 2002-2007 DOSBox Team, published under GNU GPL.

---

Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device

```

Je me doute que ça vient de xorg.conf mais alors là ce fichier j'y comprend rien !

voilà mon fichier :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by BENJI on Thu Feb 21, 2008 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

Faudrait que tu utilises le driver nvidia (proprio) plutôt que le driver libre nv je pense...

----------

## BENJI

Je viens d'ajouter "sdl" à ma variable use et j'ai relancé portage. Mon PC recompile un paquet d'application.

Pour le driver nividia, j'avais pas vu que le fichier de conf était encore sur "nv" alors que le driver nvidia est installé.

Bon avec ça je devrais m'en sortir ?

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Installer_les_drivers_des_cartes_vid%C3%A9o_nvidia

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

Merci

----------

## CryoGen

Ouep  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

bon j'ai suivi les tutoriaux et wiki mais ça coince ! !

```
ataualpa linux # emerge nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.05 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.04 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.01 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Pourtant j'ai bien ajouté :

```
ataualpa linux # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9700

```

et

```
#nvidia

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

```

à /etc/portage/package.keywords

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

Tu mask un peu trop fort là  :Very Happy: 

tu dis que tous les nvidia-drivers superieure à la version 1 sont bloqués...

----------

## BENJI

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Tu mask un peu trop fort là 
> 
> tu dis que tous les nvidia-drivers superieure à la version 1 sont bloqués...

 

 :Shocked:  bah ! j'ai une geforge 4 et je suis ce que dit le guide nvidia ! !

Bon je fais quoi alors ?

----------

## BENJI

Je m'auto répond   :Wink: 

Mais j'ai encore besoin d'aide   :Razz: 

J'ai fini par vider /etc/portage/package.mask puis relancer emerge qui m'a sorti un beau message d'erreur m'indiquant la ligne à ajouter dans /etc/portage/package.mask . Chose faite j'ai relancé emerge et le driver a été installé.

J'ai fini ensuite de suivre le guide nvidia de la documentation gentoo c'est à dire :

 - le chargement automatique du module,

 - les modif de xorg.conf

 - le lancement de eselect

 - ajout de l'utilisateur au groupe video

 - vérification de l'état du rendu direct

Tout est OK, sauf que mon problème avec dosbox reste le même :

```
$ dosbox

DOSBox version 0.72

Copyright 2002-2007 DOSBox Team, published under GNU GPL.

---

Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device 

```

 J'en reviens à mon problème de départ   :Evil or Very Mad: 

De plus comment sais t-on que le driver nvidia fonctionne correctement. Par exemple je n'ai pas vu le logo nvidia au démarrage du système.

Pouvez-vous m'aider sachant que mon problème n'a peut-être rien à voir avec nvidia ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je n'y entrave goutte en emulation DOS mais je ne suis pas certain que la piste drivers soit en cause :

Comme tu l'as signalé ton X est fraichement recompilé avec le support sdl mais pour autant, la libsdl l'est-elle avec le support pour X ?

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme tu l'as signalé ton X est fraichement recompilé avec le support sdl mais pour autant, la libsdl l'est-elle avec le support pour X ?

 

C'est à dire ?

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> C'est à dire ?

 

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je viens d'ajouter "sdl" à ma variable use et j'ai relancé portage. Mon PC recompile un paquet d'application. (snip)

 

Tu as mis sdl en useflag et tu as (normalement) recompilé dans les règles le X pour qu'il prenne en compte ce nouveau use (cad intégrer le support pour sdl)

mais ta libsdl - qui doit être par ailleurs installée non ? - l'est-elle avec le support pour X (useflag "X" activé) je pense bien que oui mais sait-on jamais   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

J'ai fini par trouver comment répondre à ta question.

Avec 

```
equery list sdl
```

J'ai pu vérifer que la libsdl était bien installée.

Avec 

```
equery uses sdl
```

J'ai pu confirmer que tu avais vu juste. libsdl était compilée sans le flag X.

Je l'ai ajouté à mon make.conf et relancé un emerge.

J'ai pu utiliser dans la foulée dosbox et armagetron...

Merci, problème résolu

----------

## boozo

mais de rien   :Wink: 

c'est juste surpenant que le X ne soit en use global chez toi... comme à vue de nez c'st pas un serveur, tu gères tout par packages peut-être ?

(Et dsl pour le taf sur nvidia mais c'est toujours çà de pris   :Cool:  )

----------

## BENJI

J'ai batit ma gentoo petit à petit je n'ai donc pas mis grand chose dans ma variable use et je rajoute ce dont j'ai besoin comme ça... j'ai vraiment que ce qu'il me faut. Ceci dit si je suis d'accord avec toi que ça devrait être dans les use par défaut.

Donc non pas par package bien que j'y pense de plus en plus au regard de sabayon et de mon PIII celeron qui prend tout de même son temps pour compiler les sources des applications que j'installe.

Mais j'ai pas trop compris le concept et maintenant que ma gentoo commence à aboutir... quel serait l'intérêt pour moi de passer à sabayon ou de trouver des packages précompilé (comment d'ailleurs) ?

Un avis de vétérant ?

----------

